# building a shed... flooring ideas?



## savannahg (Mar 28, 2012)

i'm building a shed for my new goats pretty soon and i'm trying to figure out what type of flooring to use. there are lots of skunks, possums, and racoons in the area so i want to make sure the goats are secure- a floor isn't super important, but i want to be sure they are as safe as possible. what type of floor would you suggest for my situation? onder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

chicken wire layed down to prevent animals from digging in then cover it with stone and sand so the urine can drain away well.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What FreedomStar says :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I also agree with freedomStar.

Another idea would be to dig a trench and put a layer of cinder blocks that are 2 blocks deep.
Then put the shed on top of that. Or have cinder blocks around the shed (instead of under).
So it makes it hard for animals to dig in. Especially dogs. We used to raise dogs and know they can dig through anything that isn't at least 2 cinder blocks deep. Chicken wire would prevent animals from digging in from the bottom.
That is if you have a coyote/dog problem, might be safer.
Cinder blocks are no too expensive if I remember right.


----------

